# Serpent mini 25



## Rafique (17/11/16)

Any vendors in JHB have the Serpent 25 in SS ?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/11/16)

We do


----------



## Rafique (17/11/16)

Your site is very slow, can you tell me the price and which agent has stock. I cant open some of your links.


----------



## Quakes (17/11/16)

R580 - R595 - Site say out of stock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/11/16)

In Joburg, our Bedford Village, Blubird Centre and Eastgate outlets have stock of the silver Serpent Mini 25mm. Parkview in Pretoria also has stock. 

All of our 8 outlets, except for Vanderbijlpark, has stock of the black version


----------



## Rafique (17/11/16)

Thanks


----------

